# Glock Made Light/Laser



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I did a search and could not find anything, so.....Anyone here own one of the Glock made light/laser combos? Any good? And is it worth paying extra for the dimmer?

http://www.shootersmart.com/site/?do=display&pid=GLTAC3680


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a GTL 21 & love it. It doesn't have the dimmer, really think it defeats the purpose. I had it on my home defense G21 SF so I wouldn't have to fumble for my gun & flashlight.


----------



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

yea i just bought the GTL 21 last week, and it's great! dimmer? what's the need for it?


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

If I picked on up, I'd paint it OD Green.


----------

